# جهاز يحول ثاني اكسيد الكربون الى وقود



## رشيد الديزل (16 أبريل 2010)

في الوقت الذي تنقلب فيه الدنيا رأساً على عقب هذه الأيام بسبب زيادة نسبة ثاني أكسيد الكربون في الجو وتأثيرها السلبي على الأحوال المناخية وارتفاع درجة حرارة الأرض يخرج إلينا فجأة باحثون بمجال الكيمياء بجامعة كاليفورنيا ليقوموا بتطوير جهازٍ قادرٍ على تحويل عنصر ثاني أكسيد الكربون إلى وقود ..

الجهاز الذي طوره الباحثون لا زال في مرحلته الأولى وهو يقوم بتجميع أشعة الشمس وتحويلها إلى كهرباء وهي التي ستُستخدم بدورها في فصل عنصر ثاني أكسيد الكربون - المقلق - بالجو لتحوله إلى أول أكسيد الكربون وأكسجين وحيث يمكن تحويل أول أكسيد الكربون إلى وقودٍ سائل .. 

وتكمن الميزة في ذلك الجهاز هو إمكانية الحصول على عنصر أول أكسيد الكربون co من الهواء ، وهي ميزةٌ هامة ، إذ أن هذا العنصر الكيميائي هامٌ جداً للعمليات الصناعية المختلفة - كصناعة المنظفات والمواد البلاستيكية والحصول على الوقود السائل منه - وكان يتم الحصول عليه من الغاز الطبيعي من قبل، وبذا وبفضل هذا الجهاز يمكن الحصول على ذلك العنصر من الهواء وتوفير الوقود بل وأيضاً تحويله هو ذاته إلى وقود ، فضلاً عن تقليل نسبة ذلك الغاز الملوث – ثاني أكسيد الكربون – في الجو .


----------



## برهم السيد (12 أغسطس 2010)

ارجو تفاصيل اكثر عن هذا الموضوع


----------



## احمد العزاوي29 (14 أغسطس 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## الياس عبد النور (14 أغسطس 2010)

هل يوجد شرح اكثر للجهاز ؟؟


----------



## عاطف فهمي (19 أغسطس 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل شرح الجهاز الذي يحول ثاني أكسيد الكربون الي وقود بالطاقة الشمسية في هذا الرابط
وكل عام وأنتم بخير ولا تنسونا بالدعاء
http://www.physorg.com/news199005915.html


----------

